# January in Matanuska Susitna Valley



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Well...It's windy here. 75mph wind and I have a photography class assignment due tommorrow so without further ado heres a "few" pictures of around the Valley. I risked my life for these. :wink: -I have more I'll upload later of Downtown Palmer









Outside Palmer- Pioneer Peak and of to the left you can bearly see the Matsu Glacier









In the Butte around 10 miles outside of Palmer old Dairy barn, in the summer this place does really nice hay.









not our house- though I wish it was, in the Butte at the foot of Pioneer peak. In Alaska, there really arent foothills, its either flat or mountain.









Pioneer Peak on the Palmer bridge, the water from the Susitna river is glacier fed and really causes some fog.

I'll get some more up here soon


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow it's gorgeous there. I'm green with envy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ooo it must be cold! 


nice pictures :leap:  :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pics!! That last one is Beautiful!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful pics......must be an interesting place to live, but very cold!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Incredible photos!!
- that I am more than happy to just look at! (wouldnt want to be the one standing out there taking them!) :laugh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: January in Matanuska Susitna Valley *New Pics*

heres a few more









Hoar frost









cool birch trees along fence










Where I Get My Hay:









south field









south field again









north field









Downtown view from Palmer


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow! Beautiful, but Wow!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful pics! Alaska mountains are much larger than they look, absolutley awesomely HUGE!

Katrina, please explain to us what Hoar Frost is? You all, the natives have a bajillion different words for snow up there, depending on what the conditions are. Snow is not just snow like it is to most of us.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Now THAT is GORGEOUS!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Absolutely stunning :leap: My grandpa used to live in Palmer. It's so beautiful up there.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Hoar frost happens when the surface of the object is colder than the air around it, it coats the entire surface with a fine crystal. it melts instanly when touched or when it warms. 

yep...I love it here. :greengrin:


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

WOW! They bale snow in Alaska?! :slapfloor: Those are some beautiful pictures K! Thank you for sharing the talents that God has given you. :applaud: :applaud: :applaud: :laugh: (i saw the goat and had to include it!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow Katrina... that is beautiful photography... just love it...  :greengrin:



> WOW! They bale snow in Alaska?!


 LOL Fred... :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hey whatever! I keep telling everyone we need to start exporting snow...


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice pics! That South Field is absolutely breathtaking! What's the temp there?

Deb Mc


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

+9F but...75mph wind gusts...thats -22F :shocked: we've had our power going in and out for the last few days....
luckily its calming down!! the goats are doing fine and cozy in their barn, they loved their steaming hot water.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow Katrina.... sounds like... you had a rough go.. with the weather.... glad things.. are getting better now....and everything.... it calming... :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

MUCH better today! its 8F, sunny and the goats are loving it. everyone is outside butting each other and hopping onto the spools. even the two heavily pregnant does are waddling around out there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL... it is still cold to me..... but at least that wind isn't blowing... :wink: 

Sounds like your goats are very healthy.... :hug:


----------

